# how to record sirius satellite radio on your computer?



## agoutihead

i just hear way to much ridiculous music i have to have it! i just signed up for the internet radio the other day. How can i record songs i hear playing on the radio to play again later or put on my ipod?


Ideally I will eventually get a sirius mp3 player, but not anytime soon and I already have a comp and an ipod.


Or is there a good site to download the songs from?


I'd like both options this way when im at work listening i can write the songs down and go home later and download them.


thanks guys.


----------



## geko29

XM has a function called XM/Napster where you can flag a song as a "favorite" and be automatically prompted to purchase it when you next connect the receiver to your computer. Sirius might have a similar function but I'm not as familiar with their service. In either case, you could write down the artist/song and purchase it from iTMS later on.


----------



## seank

On my Mac I can use a product called Audio Hijack that will record any system audio. I am sure there is a similar product for windows.


----------



## tedmales

It would be easier if you just went into Walmart or Best Buy and just jammed 20 or 30 CD's down your pants and walked out. much easier to steal music that way, plus you get the cover art and everything.


----------



## lj31337

I use a product called Replay A/V. It will record any audio source. Google for it, the forum wont let me post a url since i'm a n00b.


The coolest thing about it is that it automatically detects the song titles and artists and properly labels the mp3's.


----------



## seank




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tedmales* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It would be easier if you just went into Walmart or Best Buy and just jammed 20 or 30 CD's down your pants and walked out. much easier to steal music that way, plus you get the cover art and everything.



I guess you've been pretty well programmed by the media companies. You need to unlearn what you think you have learned.


Recording something for you own use is legal. If you think otherwise, then I suggest you stop using your VCR/DVR too.


----------



## En Sabur Nur




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tedmales* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It would be easier if you just went into Walmart or Best Buy and just jammed 20 or 30 CD's down your pants and walked out. much easier to steal music that way, plus you get the cover art and everything.



Actually, the OP's way is much easier.


----------



## BreakStuff

I record the Howard Stern show everyday with a program called Super MP3 Recorder.

This program allows scheduled recordings, file sizes by minutes, bitrates, stereo/mono, etc.


----------



## RTK

 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=791636


----------



## joerod

I never really though about that. Thanks for the good info...


----------



## rlc

Get a Stiletto!!!


----------



## milacqua

Best thing to do is get a DishNetwork subscription. You get Sirius on Dish as part of their programming package. The best thing about this is that with receivers such as their 622 you can schedule recordings. As far as I know D* does not allow audio only recording on Tivo or their DVRs but Sirius does and the ability to record shows in advance and unattended is great. If you want to take the programs, songs, operas, whatever on the road you can do so by downloading them to an Archos device known as a Pocketdish. The Pocketdish will download and play back movies and tv shows you have recorded as well so you have a double bonus. Also, the 622 provides for not only HD video recording but it hooks up to your home theater system for the best possible sound. A system like this can not be beat!


----------



## otk

i've been using total recorder pro since 2004


very good software for all your computer recording needs and editing

http://www.highcriteria.com/productfr_trPRO.htm


----------



## mitchjs

the best way is SXRecorder


using the *PC interface* for a bunch of the tuners


http://www.backpocket.com/sxrecorder/ 


for the free software...


for the PC Interface

http://www.rush2112.net/mkportal/mod...products_id=28 


uses a buch of tuners , or the cool home receiver SC-H1 (optical out)



mitch


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mitchjs* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> the best way is SXRecorder
> 
> 
> using the *PC interface* for a bunch of the tuners
> 
> 
> http://www.backpocket.com/sxrecorder/
> 
> 
> for the free software...
> 
> 
> for the PC Interface
> 
> http://www.rush2112.net/mkportal/mod...products_id=28
> 
> 
> uses a buch of tuners , or the cool home receiver SC-H1 (optical out)
> 
> 
> 
> mitch



what kind of sound card would my computer need to use that (optical out) unit?


----------



## otk

here are some very short samples of total recorder pro recordings


this is with my sirius radio plugged into my yamaha surround receiver, pre-outs from the yamaha receiver into the computers sound card "line in"


sirius channel 9 (the pulse, 90s music)

http://rapidshare.com/files/40352294...nel_9.mp3.html 


sirius channel 80 (symphony hall)

http://rapidshare.com/files/40352344...el_80.mp3.html 


total recorder pro also let's you edit sound files, record in dozens of formats and bit rates both mono and stereo, scheduling with built in web browser. you can have it turn on at a certain time, navigate to a website and activate a stream. recordings can repeat every day, week-ends only, week-days only or pick any days you want to repeat. set up all the recording events you wish


record from your sound card or from software, or just record from your sound cards "line in" input


great customer service and free upgrades when new version come out


----------



## valleytvguy

The problem with all these recording protocols is that you are recording analog, not digital. Your sound quality (if you care) will be less than FM quality.


Your best bet is to play internet radio using Winamp and use Streamripper for Winamp to make MP3s of songs.


----------



## RTK

I installed a Sirius SC-H1 (optical output) with SXrecorder this weeked and its pretty cool software. As I already have Sirius in the car, adding a second home unit was half price so the whole thing (hardware and subscription) was less than 200 dollars. It generates mp3s with the artist name and title automatically and painlessly. I recoginize that satellite radio isn't exactly CD quality but for supplying music in my mp3 player for running or working out this is a great option. Big thanks to Alex and Mitch.

http://www.backpocket.com/sxrecorder/ 

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-MRz8wkq...2Dh1&i=607SCH1 

http://rush2112.net/mkportal/modules...products_id=28


----------



## danieloneil01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tedmales* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It would be easier if you just went into Walmart or Best Buy and just jammed 20 or 30 CD's down your pants and walked out. much easier to steal music that way, plus you get the cover art and everything.




I don't like people pirating music (even though I do from time to time) but what you said is far from the truth.. Next time alteast type what you can believe yourself..


----------



## mikem471




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tedmales* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It would be easier if you just went into Walmart or Best Buy and just jammed 20 or 30 CD's down your pants and walked out. much easier to steal music that way, plus you get the cover art and everything.



You sound like you speak from experience










Wow, sarcasm sure is fun!


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *valleytvguy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The problem with all these recording protocols is that you are recording analog, not digital. Your sound quality (if you care) will be less than FM quality.
> 
> 
> Your best bet is to play internet radio using Winamp and use Streamripper for Winamp to make MP3s of songs.



there are a couple of sirius radios with digital outputs


if you have a soundcard with a digital I/O, you can record in the digital domain


----------



## Simba7

I use WM Recorder and Total Recorder here.. Does a rather decent job at it.


----------



## skydiveruk

great idea, will have to start recording Howard.


----------



## Mcklein

google video downloader 2.0, it lets you dl flash videos from youtube and some other sites, when you are unzinpping that program, inside theres a little application thats called "freecorder toolbar" its a toolbar for your browser.

Its awesome it records anything coming out of your speakers on your pc, if you listen to xm online, just hit the record button on the toolbar and choose what folder it will go in.

Best of all you can choose what quality is going to record in, best of all its free!


----------



## jgreg65

I have hundreds of dollars into the set up. I also have total recorder pro (great product) But Hands down go with SX recorder - its SO much easier. Once you get the settings you like let it run! Heck I had to get a 500Gig usb drive just for my mp3's.


I look at this way - I'm paying for Sirius and I'm NOT trading the music with anyone that isnt already on my "family plan" with them. I'm only loading my ipod for Workouts & Walks. I got rid of my Stiletto because it was way too big compared to my 8gig Nano. And a LOT less capacity.


Mitch you ROCK!! Thanks again.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RTK* /forum/post/10980025
> 
> 
> Big thanks to Mitch.
> 
> http://www.backpocket.com/sxrecorder/
> 
> http://www.crutchfield.com/S-MRz8wkq...2Dh1&i=607SCH1
> 
> http://rush2112.net/mkportal/modules...products_id=28


----------



## Cathy1314

I search for the solution these days, and finally got the answer from here.

How to record Sirius Radio, record Sirius stream


----------



## Jgatie

By far the easiest way to record Sirius shows or bulk music is with Replay A/V. Logs into Sirus, selects the channel, captures and then converts the actual bitstream for the highest quality. No Sirius application needed to run for Replay A/V. Also, recording songs can be done individually (with recognition and tagging) via Replay Music (part of the Replay Suite). A little pricey, but worth it.

http://www.replayav.com/


----------



## Jgatie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *valleytvguy* /forum/post/10965140
> 
> 
> The problem with all these recording protocols is that you are recording analog, not digital. Your sound quality (if you care) will be less than FM quality.
> 
> 
> Your best bet is to play internet radio using Winamp and use Streamripper for Winamp to make MP3s of songs.



Replay A/V records the Sirius digital bitstream. It's the only one.


----------



## warrentr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jgatie* /forum/post/16961751
> 
> 
> Also, recording songs can be done individually (with recognition and tagging) via Replay Music (part of the Replay Suite). A little pricey, but worth it.



Automatically? I.e. it creates new mp3 files when the artist/song changes? If so, can it save the 128bit stream as an mp3 without having to re-compress losing data?


----------



## Jgatie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *warrentr* /forum/post/16971354
> 
> 
> Automatically? I.e. it creates new mp3 files when the artist/song changes? If so, can it save the 128bit stream as an mp3 without having to re-compress losing data?



Replay Music does not record via stream, it requires the Sirius Online tuner and records the decoded analog, then compresses to mp3 (or many other formats). But it _will_ automatically create a new file when the song changes (silence level/length needed is adjustable). After splitting the file, it attempts to identify the song, then tag it with Title/Artist/Album. Works with Rhapsody, internet radio, etc., too.


Replay A/V _will_ login to your account and record directly via stream with no quality loss when converted to mp3, but it does not have the splitting/tagging functionality of Replay Music. It is convenient for recording shows (like Howard), because you can schedule the login/logout time and it will wake up your computer and record unattended.


You can free trial each program here:

http://www.replayav.com/


----------



## warrentr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jgatie* /forum/post/16975157
> 
> 
> Replay A/V _will_ login to your account and record directly via stream with no quality loss when converted to mp3, but it does not have the splitting/tagging functionality of Replay Music.



Very cool, and very close to what I need. I would gladly shell out the $100 for this program if it could mimic the functionality of sxrecorder. My main issue with using the sxrecorder setup is the quality from the sc-h1 radio is kinda low. However, I am using the rca outs to line in on a 16bit onboard sound car...


Is there a major quality difference from using the optical connection versus analog? What bitrate does the actual sirius radio pull down? It seems lower than the 128 premium online.


Thanks

-warren


----------



## Jgatie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *warrentr* /forum/post/16975786
> 
> 
> Very cool, and very close to what I need. I would gladly shell out the $100 for this program if it could mimic the functionality of sxrecorder. My main issue with using the sxrecorder setup is the quality from the sc-h1 radio is kinda low. However, I am using the rca outs to line in on a 16bit onboard sound car...
> 
> 
> Is there a major quality difference from using the optical connection versus analog? What bitrate does the actual sirius radio pull down? It seems lower than the 128 premium online.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> -warren



I record from Sirius Premium, so I get the 128. I then convert (via the included converter) to MP3 @ 162. The Sirius Premium seems a better compression for streaming than MP3, hence the upgrade on the conversion. Sounds good to me.


As far as the Replay Music is concerned, using the audio in yields a poorer quality than the Replay A/V direct stream, but it is still passable. I used it to record multiple Christmas albums from Rhapsody (for my own use, not distribution) and they sound pretty good. I'd say about [email protected] quality.


For bitstream quality recording, auto-splitting, and tagging of MP3 files, you can use Replay Media Catcher, but it doesn't work with Sirius. But you can use it with Pandora, Last.FM and Project Playlist. I've not tried it, (the functionality is new), but I will tonight and report back.


----------



## DanG1974

I have been recording Sirius and XM for several years. I had a regular Sirius account and an XM online account, but decided to drop the Sirius account when the merger was in place. XMRO basically has everything Sirius had, minus the sports, so I'm happy.


I use the XM Yahoo widget to stream, since it doesn't time out like the regular player does. A Sirius widget is also available.


widgets.yahoo.com


To record, I use Audacity, which is a free program which has many options including timer recording.


audacity.sourceforge.net


----------



## warrentr

Has anyone compared recording from the sirius SC-H1 radio from line-in versus the optical in?


I want to see if it makes a difference before upgrading my sound card.


----------



## MSDOS

I had Sat radio for nearly 2 years. From the beginning I was so very irritated

by 'commercials'.*


I finally gave it up and moved to Winamp and now listen to virtualy 10x the amount of programming for free. Many sites have less commercial activity than

the Sat did. Some go blank during commercials which suits me fine. At least

if I record and set the squelch I won't get a recording of commercials during the

silence.


*

Commercials were hidden because the Sat people said they were simply promotions.


When you promote your own shows aren't those commercial advertisements

meant to generate more income? Liars is the only word that fits them. If they

had said it a different way or even begged me to stay because they're broke

I probably would have stayed. They offered my a year at $50 and I turned them

down.


There's tons of free music or audio online. you might have to work a bit at finding

it and writing down how you got there and go back and look again if the station

changes or goes away but it's much more satisfying to do that than to support

a poor functioning business which has to deceive itself and its customers.


PS: I enjoyed audiobooks. They offered 25 minutes / day and if you missed a day

you missed that part of the story. I can go to the library and get, for free, any

audio book in the world using 'interlibrary loan'. It's a nationally wide feature

available to any library. That applies to books too.


You cal line up 10 audiobooks, get them and copy them for your own use

and take them back. That's basically 2 YEARS worth of Sat radio audiobooks.

And you can manage all of that 'work' in about 2 hours of your time.


What you're so busy you don't have time? You're stupid unless you're 15

years old. When are people going to realize you only have so much time in

this world. Burn it at work and you might as well die now. There never will be

a better time to enjoy life than now. Take a chance. Leave work 3 hours early

and go get some audiobooks and go home and enjoy them.


In a year you'll realize if you get fired that the next job will pay you 20% more

and you'll have a better working condition. I retired in 10 years once I began to

work that way. Have some faith.


----------



## Daniel DeMello


Yes,i would like to know how to record music from SIRUS RADOO to m y computer.


----------



## DrDon

For me, I jack the output from my XM device to an external Soundblaster USB sound card that has a "line in" port. I'm using a rather antiquated version of Adobe Audition, but just about any sound recorder will work.


----------



## Drewdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tedmales*  /t/862435/how-to-record-sirius-satellite-radio-on-your-computer#post_10810471
> 
> 
> It would be easier if you just went into Walmart or Best Buy and just jammed 20 or 30 CD's down your pants and walked out. much easier to steal music that way, plus you get the cover art and everything.



Stealing physical media from the store gives the store a loss they need to deal with. They paid for the copies and need to sell them to recoup and make a profit to keep the lights on and people paid. When you record off an audio source for your own use (radio/sat/internet) you create a copy and there is no loss apart from the apparent loss of sale most of which goes to the record company.


I wear skinny jeans, I can't get more than 4 down there.


----------

